# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Workshop de Reguladores, Dia 10 de Novembro ( Fórum de Mergulho )

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba noite

o Bilhas  nosso fórum parceiro anunciou




> Liquid Breathing,
> 
> 
> Vai realizar-se no dia 10 de Novembro às 15:00 horas, na AmoraSub, o "Workshop de Reguladores".
> 
> Para onde o Fórum de Mergulho tem para sortear 5 convites.
> 
> 
> Venha saber como pode participar:
> http://www.forum-mergulho.com/t11674.html





> Objectivos:
> 
> Depois de tanto se ler e falar sobre reguladores, quais escolher, quais comprar, quais utilizar, quais os melhores, quais os piores, quais os mais bonitos, quais os que me ficam melhor na boca, etc., etc., etc. ...
> 
> Vai-se realizar um "Workshop de Reguladores" com demonstrações e verificações, por dentro e por fora, e explicações simples como funcionam os vários tipos de reguladores, quais os cuidados a ter, e qual a melhor manutenção a dar a tão importante peça de equipamento no mergulho (afinal é o regulador que nos mantêm vivos debaixo de agua).
> 
> 
> 
> Programa
> ...


Para quem não souber ou quiser saber um pouco mais sobre reguladores...

Reguladores

Reguladores - pesquisa por imagens


AMORASUB – Actividades Nauticas, Lda
Rua Manuel Teixeira Gomes, 9ª
Paivas
2845-378 Amora

AmoraSub
www.amorasub.pt
geral@amorasub.pt

Telf: 212221091
Fax: 212229731
Telm:913350165 ou 963552208


Atenciosamente
Pedro _Liquid Breathing_ Nuno

----------

